# Game 57: Phoenix Suns @ Philadelphia 76ers (2/28)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (44-13)*​ 

*PG **Steve Nash* - *SG* *LeAndro Barbosa* -* SF* *Raja Bell* - *PF* *Kurt Thomas* - *C* *Amare Stoudemire*​ 








*@*












 


*[Philadelphia 76ers] **(19-38) *​ 

*PG **Andre Miller* - *SG* *Andre Iguodala* -* SF* *Rodney Carney* - *PF* *Steven Hunter* - *C* *Samuel Dalembert*​ 




*Wednesday, February 28th - 7PM ET/4PM PT - My45? - Wachovia Center - Philadelphia, PA *​ 











*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*



*Suns Individual Stats*[URL="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/ind/stats"]
*76ers Individual Stats*

[/URL]














​


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm we really must this game, cause we are gonna play against one of the worst teams in NBA... If we will loose, it gonna be embarasing...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win tonight, they will sweep the entire Eastern Conference on the road. First team ever.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Man, god HATES us. He does not want us to break any NBA records, or set any records.

We're down by 12 after 1, Willie Green (who?) has 16 ft quarter pts.

SHAWN MARION IS OUT! WTF MAN?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, if I woulda known that I wouldn't have put it on LOW..


Guess, we'll see just how valuable The Matrix is. Since he's always playing. (and yes, I know he's valuable)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Who The Hell Is Willie Green?!?!?! Unbelieveable!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Stat is taking over!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sixers are up 54-49 at the half.


Yep, Amare has 18 pts 7 rebs so far.


And I know of Green only because before last yr tore his acl before he was gonna sign an extension, and signed later during the yr for the almost the same deal.

He's avging 10 a game this yr.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF 4-16 for the dang quarter?!? How are we only down by 9?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Why is Marion out?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

we miss Marion bad. Real real bad


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You're killing me here Banks!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

LB and Bell have flatlined so far... 6-26 so far...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

> Shawn Marion is sitting out Wednesday's game with a dislocated pinkie on his right hand, along with a quad injury.
> 
> We were surprised more wasn't made of Marion's injury when it was revealed in Wednesday's edition of the Arizona Republic. Leandro Barbosa is starting in his place tonight, and Marion should be considered day-to-day. Marion's injuries are being listed as a bruised right hand and a left quad injury, but this morning's paper stated he actually dislocated his pinkie last night.


Hopefully he comes back soon.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lb Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Whatd I say? GOD HATES US, he won't let us break records.


----------



## Ryo Coola (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe this game. It didn't seem like we were running like usual at all.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Robbery I Declare Shenanagans! Everyone Get Your Broom!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Come on guys, you are better than that. This might be one of those losses that keep you from the first seed, and you guys can't affored loses like this, esspecialy when your competeing against and 'I-forgot-how-to-lose- Maverick team for the first seed, I would expect better from the Suns.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

.......13-47.......... that's what the team shot outside of Nash and Stoudemire who teamed up to shoot 21-34 (54pts)......... by the way, that's 27%


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

76767 said:


> Come on guys, you are better than that. This might be one of those losses that keep you from the first seed, and you guys can't affored loses like this, esspecialy when your competeing against and 'I-forgot-how-to-lose- Maverick team for the first seed, I would expect better from the Suns.


Suns bowed out of the #1 seed race atleast a week ago.

Ugh..........this is so disgrace to the Suns. Whether or not the Suns had Marion and Diaw
doesn't make this anyless embarrasing.

This is pathetic. Again, Mike D'Antoni can say "Don't shoot, take the ball to the rim!"
at anytime he feels like it.................anytime Mike.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was terrible game, how we could loose it  It is really embarasing  Marion injured, Diaw again didin't played... we are in bad row... Suns are playing badly right now...


----------

